# Game 46: San Antonio Spurs @ Phoenix Suns (2/1)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (36-9) vs San Antonio Spurs (32-15) *

*When: Thursday, February 1st
Time: 8:30 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*
*Previous Meeting: 106-111 Spurs* 








*(*Game featured on TNT*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Lock up TD.*
_Suns have to keep Duncan to a minium. Make other
Spurs beat them. Keep him shooting jumpers and out of 
the paint. _

2. *Fouls.  *
_Suns cannot get in foul trouble against the Spurs.
TD and Manu will most likely get their calls, make sure
you don't pick up too many of them. _

3. *1st Quarter. *
_The 1st quarter will dictate this game. If it is
low scoring, that means it favors the Spurs. If Suns can
keep the scoring up, it will favor them. _









*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

*Clipboard Quotes:*









 *Suns Review *


> MINNEAPOLIS, Jan. 29 (AP) -- The hard-driving Phoenix Suns finally hit a road block in Kevin Garnett.
> Garnett almost single-handedly snapped the Suns' 17-game winning streak, scoring 44 points and grabbing 11 rebounds in Minnesota's 121-112 victory on Monday night.
> 
> The All-Star forward was everywhere in the final period against the Suns, dropping turnaround jumper after turnaround jumper to give Phoenix its first loss of 2007.
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Tim Duncan*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This should be on SEVERE IMO

And we NEED this game. W/L records against the top West teams are horrible.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> This should be on SEVERE IMO
> 
> And we NEED this game. W/L records against the top West teams are horrible.




I think the Suns have a great chance of winning. It's definitely time for the
Suns to put up or shut up. They need to beat the Jazz and Spurs. But it sucks because
the Jazz will be without Carlos Boozer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Welllll, the Spurs just went down to the Jazz (without Boozer)


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Welllll, the Spurs just went down to the Jazz (without Boozer)


Hopefully it serves as motivation. Back-to-back in Phoenix definitely won't be fun. Good luck.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Hopefully it serves as motivation. Back-to-back in Phoenix definitely won't be fun. Good luck.



Yeah, that's what I am afraid of. 

And thanks. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm saying severe, also. The Spurs are still the best defensive team in the league, and still have the 3rd best record in the NBA (people don't realize). Suns need to be able to keep outrunning them, the Spurs can't stay up with the Suns, seeing how the Spurs are the oldest team in the NBA, and Suns are about middle (aevrage age is 26 or 27 compared to spurs 29).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually, I saw that stat last yr, and the Suns were the 2nd oldest team at 28 yrs old. Spurs were #1 of course at 29 or 30 yrs old.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Looking forward to this one... gonna be tough for SA though. 
They havn't been great in b2b's this year and having to go to PHX for the 2nd night is not a fun trip.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll be listening to this game at work tonight and I'll be intense!!

I also run JT THE Brick's message board and I'm the only Suns fan in there and people still tell me that the Suns aren't that good..

The only way to shut these people up is for the Suns to win it all..:fire:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd say this is the biggest statement game of the year so far. I can just imagine what the Suns doubters will be saying if we lose this game..and rightfully so. Huge game.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

James Jones and Barbosa have to come up big for us tonight. We need good shooting and hustle which is something we didn't get the last 3 games of the road trip. Hopefully they have fresh legs and ready to make some big plays.

I want to see how Banks guard Parker as well. If he can stay in front of Parker, we have a great shot at winning.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> And we NEED this game. W/L records against the top West teams are horrible.


Yeah I agree. With Boozer out in the Utah game, we need this one to show that the Suns are for real. I think we got this one, but it should be a hell of a game.

And nice avatar.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> Yeah I agree. With Boozer out in the Utah game, we need this one to show that the Suns are for real. I think we got this one, but it should be a hell of a game.
> 
> And nice avatar.


Utah showed they're certainly capable w/o Boozer too.


and haha thanks. I saw someone on another board had it and saved it. no idea what it exactly is from, but thought it was cool and scary looking.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Utah showed they're certainly capable w/o Boozer too.


I meant that we need to make a statement. We beat Utah, and they say we beat a Boozer-less Utah. This is a perfect game to show that we can beat the West elite.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> I meant that we need to make a statement. We beat Utah, and they say we beat a Boozer-less Utah. This is a perfect game to show that we can beat the West elite.



Yeah, but then someone can point out that the Jazz beat the Spurs without Boozer. So, it means something, even though, they're w/o him. We need both, though.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> I meant that we need to make a statement. We beat Utah, and they say we beat a Boozer-less Utah. This is a perfect game to show that we can beat the West elite.


Yeah and people will say it was a b2b game for the Spurs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

t1no said:


> Yeah and people will say it was a b2b game for the Spurs.



Not an excuse. All teams have those.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Not an excuse. All teams have those.


Exactly. B2B games should never be an excuse. It's Brazil vs. Argentina right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

53-50 Spurs are up.

Ginobli has killed us. 

Duncan did earlier till he sat out, came back in and struggled, but then got in foul trouble. 

Diaw needs to get his head of his ***

Nash needs to be more aggressive

Barbosa needs to keep it up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Exactly. B2B games should never be an excuse. It's *Brazil vs. Argentina right now*.



haha seriously.

Bah, I don't like how this game is going. At all.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Good statement game for the Suns. They played well down the stretch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns still have some work to do to make up for earlier this season IMO. No doubt the Spurs will be there when it counts. I know that is for sure. Can't wait for the next one actually.

Damn. what a game though! I think I hurt my voice lol.

*SA-PHX Boxscore*

Amare 24 pts (9-18), 23 rebs

Barbosa 25 pts (9-15), 3 stls

Nash 13 pts, 11 assists


BTW, who was that James Jones guy out there? Not the same James Jones I knew this yr haha. Shooting it with better confidence


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

Yea i wasn't yelling like i would be at the actual game, but i would still be looked at funny by my family if it was in the family room.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

As always, Amare comes to play against Tim Duncan. 24 and 23... good lord.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> *Suns still have some work to do to make up for earlier this season IMO. No doubt the Spurs will be there when it counts. I know that is for sure. Can't wait for the next one actually.*



Definitely.

But a 16 point win over a healthy Spurs team minus Kurt Thomas and Raja Bell who
missed the last 3 quarters. That's impressive no matter how you spin it.



> BTW, who was that James Jones guy out there? Not the same James Jones I knew this yr haha. Shooting it with better confidence


James and Marcus have been exactly what the Suns needed when Kurt went down.
Banks has been playing solid defense and he has gotten alot better at making good
decisions. James has also improved with his decision making and shot selection.

I'm not exhilarated because the Suns won, but because how they won.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

For everyone that said back to backs are bad...



> I was watching TNT last week, and Kenny said something about back to backs that I agree with. He said he'd rather play n a back to back game then have a days rest inbetween.
> 
> On a back to back you play the game, it's over at 11 or 12, you go on a plane to your net city after that, then you go to a hotel and you get to sleep in till1, 2 or even 3, then do a light shoot around and play a game.
> 
> ...


What I said on another site. This sif or the Spurs fans who are looking for a reason why they lost to us.

We just outplayed them. Spurs showed up for 43 minutes, and forgot to play the last 5. Plus, when you have a man-child like Amare out there, good luck.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Definitely.
> 
> But a 16 point win over a healthy Spurs team minus Kurt Thomas and Raja Bell who
> missed the last 3 quarters. That's impressive no matter how you spin it.
> ...


Banks made a few mistakes, but made up for it. I had totally forgotten Kurt was down up until they showed him. Just escaped my mind. Like he wasn't on the team or something lol. Luckily Barbosa was on, with Bell leaving the game.

Yeah, me too. Amare played some good defense down the stretch too, which I loved seeing. He also really wants those rebounds.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> For everyone that said back to backs are bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Spurs fan here has mentioned back to back being an excuse. That was a Mavs fan.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, I know, I was just posting just in case Spurs fans did make excuses. At least one person in a group is bound to make an excuse sometime.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Yeah, I know, I was just posting just in case Spurs fans did make excuses. At least one person in a group is bound to make an excuse sometime.



Ah, ok. It's all good man.



This board is too quiet, even after wins. People need to start posting more.

Suns won, they didn't lose!









Anyone think we should start doing Player of the Game Threads or something?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Ah, ok. It's all good man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe just put it into this thread? I don't think seperate thread would be better.

If you were to tell me that Nash and Marion would combine for 23pts and the Suns would win by 16,
I would laugh you off these boards. There's so many things that made this a great win.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I just got to work and opened my PC. It's about 9:45 in the morning over here (I know, I'm late). Anyway, I was looking forward to reading about the outcome of this game. No disappointment! As far as I'm concerned, they've passed a major test. I think the _real_ test though comes next month when the face Dallas *in* Dallas. 

I'm worried about Raja. Any word on his condition?



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> As always, Amare comes to play against Tim Duncan. 24 and 23... good lord.


Yeah, when I saw the 23 rebounds I was thinkning, "Dang! Welcome to the new and improved Amare Stoudamire!" With Amare's development this season and with the way the bench players have stepped up, I'm beginning to think this could be *THE* year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Maybe just put it into this thread? I don't think seperate thread would be better.
> 
> If you were to tell me that Nash and Marion would combine for 23pts and the Suns would win by 16,
> I would laugh you off these boards. There's so many things that made this a great win.


True. we could always add it after the games. We can start after the Jazz game.

lol, yeah, you would have thought Nash scored a lot and was more assertive. But they tried a number of things it seemed defensively on him, in that 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aylwin said:


> I just got to work and opened my PC. It's about 9:45 in the morning over here (I know, I'm late). Anyway, I was looking forward to reading about the outcome of this game. No disappointment! As far as I'm concerned, they've passed a major test. I think the _real_ test though comes next month when the face Dallas *in* Dallas.
> 
> I'm worried about Raja. Any word on his condition?
> 
> ...


Damn. it's that time over there? It's 3am here. Thought there would be more of a difference.

But yeah, Dallas will be a major test next month. Sucks that it's in Dallas. I think we still have to play SA twice too. Unless, it's just 3 this yr. 

And they said, his knee swelled up and, it had been bothering him. His status is unsure for the Jazz on saturday. We'll see though.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Damn. it's that time over there? It's 3am here. Thought there would be more of a difference.
> 
> But yeah, Dallas will be a major test next month. Sucks that it's in Dallas. I think we still have to play SA twice too. Unless, it's just 3 this yr.
> 
> And they said, his knee swelled up and, it had been bothering him. His status is unsure for the Jazz on saturday. We'll see though.


The only image I recall of the Suns in Dallas is the Diaw buzzer beater 

Really though, it will be a great game and I expect it to be a real playoff atmosphere. If Dallas takes it, I doubt it'll be more then 4 points but if Suns win it could be a repeat of this Spurs game. I think that this win was great though because IMO the Spurs have the best D in the league and the most experience too. 

Another thing about this Suns team which is new and pleasant is how they've put a lot of teams away down the stretch, I love how they just took the Spurs heart right out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great win!

I have to admit that I am impressed with all those steals from the game. Maybe the Suns defense IS better than I thought! LOL.. there! I said it.

I agree that b2b games can't be used as an excuse, and, contrary to some of the previous opinion, Spurs DID show up for the last 5 minutes. THe only thing they did differently was jacking up those 3's that wouldn't go. If they had continued to use Elson and Duncan, the game would have been closer.

Duncan was playing #5 with Manu and 3 guards? LOL... Duncan can't play 5, and "shooting out of the slump" ended up shooting themselves in the foot.

Anyway, GREAT WIN! Next up, a Boozer-less Jazz.

:cheers:


----------

